# Pellet guns vs .22 rifle



## rabbithappy (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a few questions regarding using guns for dispatching rabbits. First of all, I do like the idea of shooting better than any other method. It just seems quicker & more humane to me. Plus, I don't have the strength required for the other methods, I'm afraid. So, here are my questions. I would really like to get a good pellet gun for this purpose, but have no idea which one is best. What brand/ power, ect do you pellet gun users have? Any advice on what to buy would be appreciated. My husband does have a .22 rifle, however. If we decide to use that instead, how far away from the rabbit do we need to be? Is point blank range like you would be with a pellet gun way too close? Is there a danger of ricochet with either pellet gun or .22? If so, I thought about putting the cage on top of a couple pieces of plywood to reduce the chance of a bullet ricocheting & bouncing back to hurt the shooter. Would this be a good idea or would it be unnecessary? I have been wondering about these things, so I hope you gun users can chime in & answer all these questions!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

We used our bb gun (Old pump gun, not sure how 'strong' bb guns are - I assumed they were all the same?) at about an inch away from the back of the skull, just a little behind but dead center of the ears. They were down absolutely instantly. I don't like the broomstick method and I have no idea how to do cervical dislocation with the hands like some people can. 

We shot ours right in the lawn. We've done goats before with a .22 in the same method. As they were eating grain we got them in the back of the head (best way to go, for a goat!), and both with the .22 and with the bb gun, the bullet didn't exit. I wouldn't do it on a piece of wood for fear of ricochet. The ground will absorb any bullet safely. Do it on grass to keep the animal the cleanest. I do them right in front of an area where I can hang them up and out the throat right after they're shot. Though I could dispatch animals and have before on my own, my dad always seems to do the dispatching and I scramble to get them hung and bleeding.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a Crosman 2200 Magnum .22 calibre pellet rifle, it's a lever action and I can pump it up to around 10-12 pumps although some air starts leaking out around 5-6 but that's plenty of power. Point blank, back of the head, between the ears. They kick a bit for a few seconds after but it's quick and they don't see it coming. I do it in the kitchen so I really wouldn't want to be using a real bullet rifle in the house!

I use a hollow point pellet as I hope it makes a quicker kill although I have used pointed pellets and don't notice any difference.

You could buy a pellet pistol but most of them seem to be co2 powered and the added expense of the gas to power the gun just seems unnecessary to me. A tin of pellets is cheap and lasts quite a while.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

This model was recommended to me http://www.amazon.com/Crosman-Guns-...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1252432908&sr=8-4


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

My husband is seriously into reloading and does all kinds of testing on velocity and penitration and all that good stuff (rolling eyes here).

His current choice is his .22 revlover loaded with CB shorts. He said he could use longs as the velocity is the same as the shorts (he bought some of both and checked them out). He does this point blank and says the revolver is much safer than one of the pistols.

When I do the dispatching, he has me use the pellet gun pumped up 4-5 times. He did not recomend the .22 rifle for this job, as it develops more velocity than the handgun does. DH also said that the pellet gun pumped full capaicty (8 pumps) would go right through the rabbit, and that many newer pellet guns develop too much velocity to be what he would consider "safe" for me to shoot inside the building. When he uses the revolver, he takes the rabbits outside. I don't want to touch them in the process of dispatching them, but once they are dead I'm OK with handling them. I don't want to hold them while I kill them.

For what it is worth, we have never seen an exsit wound from doing it this way. Though I know for a fact DH has .22 ammo that if used with the lever .22 rifle would go through the rabbit and through the side of the building. 

Cathy


----------



## Bamboorabbit (Jan 22, 2009)

There are a lot of advantages to using a pellet gun, there are ZERO advantages to using a .22 over a pellet gun, at least none I can think of. There are MANY disadvantages to using a .22 ranging from safety to cost. 

A pellet pistol like Madame linked to would be ideal as a pellet rifle can be a bit awkward to use up close. I use a pellet rifle that is 1,000 fps and I place the pellet in the side of the skull about 1 inch directly behind the eye. I have had the pellet exit.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd like to know which kind of pellet is most effective. It sounds from Truckinguy's post that hollow nose is best and that is what we have been using until recently. This last time we were using "wadcutters" which have a blunt, flat nose and we had some problems. Although they stunned the rabbit, rendering it unconscious, they did not kill it outright. These were old rabbits and are therefore a little tougher to kill than fryers anyway, but I wondered if the type of pellet was a factor. We shoot at the base of the skull at point-blank range and I am wondering too if there is a better spot to shoot.

We have a Crosman pellet gun, but it is one you break and pump only once. It takes the .177 pellets. My son refers to it contemptuously as a "toy" but it has always seemed effective until now. So I am wondering if our problem was due to the type of pellet and if so, what is the most effective kind to buy?


----------



## rabbithappy (Jun 24, 2009)

All your input has helped me alot. I thank you all very much! So, especially after BambooRabbits comment, I now KNOW I need to buy a pellet gun, as the .22 sounds too dangerous & powerful for the job. I will look around online for a Crosman & see what i come up with. I know there are many different kinds. What power is best? I did see a crosman pellet rifle that has 1000 ps. Is that about right or is too much?


----------



## rabbithappy (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh, silly me! I just reread BambooRabbits post & see that his/hers is 1000 fps. If I got that one & shot at the back of the head behind the ears, I wonder if the pellet would exit?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

rabbithappy said:


> Oh, silly me! I just reread BambooRabbits post & see that his/hers is 1000 fps. If I got that one & shot at the back of the head behind the ears, I wonder if the pellet would exit?


If you use flat pellets, it probably wont exit


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If you use flat pellets, it probably wont exit


I use a Crosman 1000x air rifle (only because it was inexpensive & is good for varmits) with a blunt as opposed to a pointed pellet. I take the rabbits out of the pen and let them free range for a few minutes. One shot from a few yards away does the deed humanely & quietly. The others which are out as part of the cull never seem to notice.


----------



## Bamboorabbit (Jan 22, 2009)

MaggieJ said:


> I'd like to know which kind of pellet is most effective. It sounds from Truckinguy's post that hollow nose is best and that is what we have been using until recently. This last time we were using "wadcutters" which have a blunt, flat nose and we had some problems. Although they stunned the rabbit, rendering it unconscious, they did not kill it outright. These were old rabbits and are therefore a little tougher to kill than fryers anyway, but I wondered if the type of pellet was a factor. We shoot at the base of the skull at point-blank range and I am wondering too if there is a better spot to shoot.
> 
> We have a Crosman pellet gun, but it is one you break and pump only once. It takes the .177 pellets. My son refers to it contemptuously as a "toy" but it has always seemed effective until now. So I am wondering if our problem was due to the type of pellet and if so, what is the most effective kind to buy?


Maggie,

Not sure what pellet gun you have but they are not all created equal. Mine is also a break barrel one pump but develops 1,000 fps and is not a toy. If you are concerned yours is not firing as strong as it once did (which happens over time) instead of trying different pellets I would change where you hit the rabbits. The top of the skull front to back is much stronger than the side of the skull. Try a rabbit by aiming 1/2 inch to 1 inch directly behind the eye firing through the side of the skull. My bet is you will find the pellet gun has enough oomph to kill cleanly still.

You can also try oiling your rifle as it tightens up the seals and gives the rifle more power. 

The pistol Madame linked to is a 1-10 pump single shot pistol, had one as a youngster and they have good power and will kill a rabbit from 25 yards so up close np.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks, Bamboorabbit. I'll oil the rifle and try shooting from the side, just behind the eye as you suggested. Appreciate the input!


----------



## rabbithappy (Jun 24, 2009)

<The pistol Madame linked to is a 1-10 pump single shot pistol, had one as a youngster and they have good power and will kill a rabbit from 25 yards so up close np.>

Thanks, BambooRabbit! I was starting to look at a Crosman 1000 fps rifle & this one that Madame posted about. Since you have prior experience with this one & feel that there would be no problem at close range, I think I will get it. A pistol would be simpler for me to handle, plus it has a cheaper price tag! (The rifle was $98.00 on sale. ) What pellets do you recommend with this pistol?


----------



## Bamboorabbit (Jan 22, 2009)

rabbithappy said:


> <The pistol Madame linked to is a 1-10 pump single shot pistol, had one as a youngster and they have good power and will kill a rabbit from 25 yards so up close np.>
> 
> Thanks, BambooRabbit! I was starting to look at a Crosman 1000 fps rifle & this one that Madame posted about. Since you have prior experience with this one & feel that there would be no problem at close range, I think I will get it. A pistol would be simpler for me to handle, plus it has a cheaper price tag! (The rifle was $98.00 on sale. ) What pellets do you recommend with this pistol?


The pistol Madame linked is the American classic and from memory it is either a 600 or 700 fps at 10 pumps. It has plenty enough power. I would recommend shooting the rabbits 1 inch behind the eye from the side and up close is better. I was considering getting one myself as the pellet rifle works but is unwieldy. 

I honestly do not think it matters which pellets you use. I have tried the sharp pointed and the blunt wad cutters and have noticed no difference. The pointed are supposed to penetrate further and the blunt has more shock. With that pistol both will enter the skull and not exit so penetration is not a issue. If I had to chose I would go for the blunt wad cutters.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I use a plain pump up type of a pellet rifle. I use it point blank and that's easy with a pellet rifle since it has a long barrel.
One shot in between the ears and its a done deal!
I dont even pump it 10 times as thats is its max. I pump 5 times and its fine.

For a rabbit, a 22 is over kill.

Cheap, easy, fast and no worry.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

One of the most important things is doing something YOU are comfortable with. There is no way I would do it the way my husband does so no matter how well it works for him, it would not work for me.

With any type of firearm (compressed air or powder propellent) safety and practice are the key. We have a shooting range in the back yard and can get lots of practice to be familiar and comfortable with our method of choice long before attempting the job on the rabbits. 

Cathy


----------



## rabbithappy (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, since my litter was just born last night, I should have plenty of time to practice with the gun to get familiar & comfortable with it first. If I order it right away, I will have about 9 weeks to practice. This will be my first gun, although DH has a couple. So far, I have never shot a gun in my life, so this will definately be a learning experience for me. DH will be thrilled! He's been trying to get me to target practice with him for a while, but I was always afraid of the kick from his big guns.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Be careful rabbithappy, target shooting can be addicting - had not shot a gun until after I was 40, even though DH is a hunter and has owned guns for a lot longer than that.

I found that it was not the kick I was worried about, but the noise. Bought a good set of ear protection and found that without the fear of the "bang" I had no trouble with shooting even the "big" guns. OH, and for your information, no gun kicks like a horse. I've been kicked by a horse and it is a lot worse than any gun. (and shotguns kick much more than rifles too). 

But once I got over my fear, I devolped a real love for older firearms and have a bit of a collection now.

Cathy


----------



## msemanuel (Sep 16, 2009)

this is what we use http://www.amazon.com/Crosman-Guns-760B-Shot-Rifle/dp/B0018LGT5K/ref=pd_sbs_sg_8 with bbs


----------



## 5050 (Oct 29, 2008)

For confining the animal for the shot. I took a 6" diameter cardboard tube about 18" long. It did have a plastic cap which I taped down several ways. I took a large drill bit and a small hand saw and cut a 6" long by 1" gap from near the end where the cap is back toward the open end. Place the rabbit in the tube, rotate the tube to center the animal in the gap for a back of head shot. With a little imagination one can make the gap or rotate the tube to achieve the position BambooRabbit has found to be so effective.
One can drill holes further back to push a dowel through to keep the bun from backing out. 
The buns actually like the tube, it is a hiding place, so I think it reduces stress for them. I know it does for me. After the shot slide the carcass out the back and proceed with the next steps. This is a prototype, and cardboard will absorb blood. Plastic pipe may work better, plastic is washable. A long narrow box with a flat bottom will probably work best. This simply allowed me to use a pellet rifle and not hold the animal, and minimized any chances of the bun moving at the wrong moment.
My pellet gun only generates 575 ot 600 fps and it did the job instantly.


----------



## BikerJon (Apr 4, 2009)

For what it's worth, I used a 22 pistol to send some buns to freezer camp this past weekend. The rounds I used are aguila Super Colibri .22lr. These do not use any gun powder and only use the primer to propel the bullet. Very quite, about as loud as the cap gun I used as a kid. Shot in the back of the head between the ears from about 1 inch away. No exit wound. Buns dies instantly. 

I keep a second round handy just in case, but haven't needed it yet.


----------

